# Wyndham's new Cancellation policy



## Leturno (Jan 14, 2008)

I haven't seen any discussion on the new 'cancel in less then 45 days and we take your points' policy? What is the justification for confiscating points (aka ownership)? 
Wasn't it nice how they made it sound so wonderful in the description, so many terrible people cancelling last minute keeping the rest of us from getting those great condo's. Why not put them back into the reservation system and let them be reserved again? And since when is 45 days considered last minute?
This sounds like a scam to me and 45 days cancellation penalty is just way too far out.

Scott


----------



## acesneights (Jan 14, 2008)

It's 15 days not 45.

Stan


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 14, 2008)

Geez, you had me scared for a minute.  I am glad Stan posted what I understood to be true.  I asked some other Wyndham questions on another thread but haven't seen any answers yet.


----------



## slabeaume (Jan 15, 2008)

I know Pahio had that policy of canceling within 45 days and loosing your week.  I think it's because you could then pick it up on an RCI exchange for a fraction of the points.  Another reason Hawaii resorts don't seem to come up until within about 2 weeks of check-in date.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 15, 2008)

You can't pick up any points resorts for a fraction of the points.  RCI doesn't discount points resorts.  You will see those on the weeks' side only.


----------



## slabeaume (Jan 17, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> You can't pick up any points resorts for a fraction of the points.  RCI doesn't discount points resorts.  You will see those on the weeks' side only.




I guess I should explain---for a fraction of Worldmark Points.  Instead of costing 12,000 for a 2 bedroom unit, it's only 4,000 WM points.  The Pahios often show up on the weeks side within 2 weeks.  I know they hold exchanged weeks back for quite awhile for "internal exchanges".  At least that's what I was told when I was at an RCI desk a year in advance and she said there were 4 weeks in their RCI system a year out, but they were suppose to hold them for internal exchanges.  I remember Wyndham mentioning the difference in points grid, too, for last minute bookings.


----------



## bccash63 (Jan 18, 2008)

I have found one plus side to the new cancellation policy--they are returned as cancelled points--I have until the end of my use yr--12/31/08 to use them for a regular reservation.  In the past these were limited use points--30 days or less.  I was able to cancel a March reservation and book a July reservation with the same cancelled points today.  Dawn


----------



## bnoble (Jan 19, 2008)

One word of warning: the abolishment of limited points has not yet happened---the labor required to update the booking system with the new "2008" rules was diverted to getting the new web site online.  You must still cancel beyond 30 days in advance of check-in to get cancel points back.

Of course, in your case a March booking is still at least 40 days out, so that would have been cancel points no matter what.


----------

